# Interview Letter?



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all, I have heard of people sending thank you letters to the departments/officers for giving them an interview. I had an interview yesterday for a Summer Officer position. I would like to send one in, however I don't remember the names of each officer. Would it be o.k. to send one addressing the interviewing officers, or would I be better off not sending one at all? Thank you for your advice in advance!!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Send a letter to those who were involved in the interview.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Dear ________PD,

Yaddda yadda yadda

Sincerly,
siganture
name
address
contact number

It is important to give them a number you are easily reached at.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

FutureCop23";p="61848 said:


> . I would like to send one in, however I don't remember the names of each officer. Would it be o.k. to send one addressing the interviewing officers, or would I be better off not sending one at all? Thank you for your advice in advance!!


You don't remember the names of the interviewers? I take it you didn't get a business card of some sort or possibly saved the letter or voicemail notifying you of the interview? Well, if I did not have the names of the people interviewing me, I would not send one addressed to the PD in general. If not specifically addressed, depending on the size of the department and their mail system, it might get lost once delivered. If you at least remember who was the lead interviewer, I would send a letter to him/her and say that it was nice meeting with him/her and the other members of the department etc.


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you for all for the information. Unfortunatly, I got turned down the day after I sent the letter. Thanks again.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

FutureCop23";p="62046 said:


> Thank you for all for the information. Unfortunatly, I got turned down the day after I sent the letter. Thanks again.


Here's the sad news, it won't be the last time either. If you're real lucky you'd be turned down atleast a dozen more times before you get hired. Learn from every interveiw. After a while you'll know how to answer. 
Yes, you have to be honest, but the manner you answer questions change. Next time send the letter out the day of the interveiw.
I had a formated letter that I changed the names and department. 
Iroincally enough the only time I did not send a letter was when I finally got hired. Go fiquere.


----------

